# [SECURITY alert] xorg-server, xkeyboard-config, screensavers

## kernelOfTruth

Hi guys,

make sure you have the latest version of >=xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 installed when

using >=xorg-server-1.11*

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NTA

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NTU

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399347

https://bugs.archlinux.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=27993

----------

## kernelOfTruth

the actual thread in the "Networking & Security" subforum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909566.html

----------

## asturm

thx for pointing out to phoronix  :Wink: 

not a big deal to me, I don't leave my notebook unattended in 'dangerous' areas.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security.

- John

----------

